# cupcake wine



## Hairdresser28 (Jan 30, 2012)

has anyone ever heard of cupcake wine?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

Hairdresser28 said:


> has anyone ever heard of cupcake wine?



HUH? Really....


----------



## Flem (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's a link to them.

http://www.cupcakevineyard.com/


----------



## Hairdresser28 (Jan 30, 2012)

that is what i thought! a friend of mine lives in virgina and was telling me about it.


----------



## Angelina (Jan 30, 2012)

I bought a bottle of the Chard from Costco out of curiosity and I did not care for it. To me it was thin and overloaded with lemon. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jan 31, 2012)

Haven't tried it, but I did get an empty from one of my bottle donors.


----------



## Schuetzen (Jan 31, 2012)

My wife and I tried several of their wines, The bottles seem to be OK if you was them well but I worry about the drain after we poured them out.


----------



## hobbyiswine (Feb 17, 2012)

My supermarket carries some of these wines and I quite like the New Zealand Sav Blanc and the Red Velvet Red Blend is good. They are a "quantity" producer and make A LOT of wine from all over the world. For under 10 bucks it's not bad. The Sav Blanc is a screw top so I wouldn't use the bottle but they have others that are cork.


----------



## Calvus (Mar 8, 2012)

Their red velvet blend is probably my favorite sub $10 wine. Nice acidity for me but could have a bit more mouthfeel. I keep going back to if for a table wine.


----------



## mikev63 (Mar 9, 2012)

I like the Cab and Merlot. Not bad for a $10 wine.


----------

